# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  التنوين المنصوب في الرسم العثماني! بحث قيِّم.

## أبو إلياس الرافعي

بالنسبة لرسم التَّنوين المنصوب في الرَّسم العُثْمانِي.
فإنَّ علماء الرَّسم قَسَّموا التَّنوين المنصوب إلى قسمَيْنِ رئيسَيْنِ:
1- قِسْم دَلَّ عليه منطوق الكلام: وهو الذي يُوقَف عليه بالأَلِف، وإنما أُبْدِل أَلِفًا؛ لِخِفَّتِه؛ ولِكَوْنه كُتِبَ بها على مُراد الوَقْف، وكذلك جاء مَرْسُومًا في الكِتَابَة، دلالةً على ذلك، نحو قوله - تعالى -: {عَلِيمًا حَكِيمًا}، {غَفُورًا رَحِيمًا}.
2- قِسْم دَلَّ عليه مفهوم الكلام: وهو ما لا يُوقَف عليه بالأَلِف؛ لِكَوْنِه لَمْ يُكْتَبْ بها، وهو ما كان منصوبًا مُنَوَّنًا مِنْ تاء التأنيثِ اللاَّحِقَة للأسْماء، نحو قولِه - تعالى -: {أمَّةً واحِدَةً}، {من لدنك رحمةً}.
أما الوجه الأول وهو الذي عليه الحديث: 
الأول: وهو أن تجعلَ الحَرَكتينِ معًا على الألف، التي يُوقَف عليه بها، نحو: عَلِيماً، حَكِيماً، غَفُوراً، رَحِيماً...
الثاني: وهو أن تجعلَ الحَرَكتينِ على الحرف المُحَرَّك، الذي قبل موضع التنوين، نحو: عَلِيمًا، حَكِيمًا، غَفُورًا، رَحِيمًا...
أما بالنِّسبة للوَجْه الأول - وهو أن الحركتين تجعلان معًا على الألف، التي يوقف عليه بها - ومثاله: عَلِيماً، حَكِيماً... فهو اختيار العَلاَّمة الدَّاني في "المحكم في نقط المصاحف"، واختيار الخَرَّاز في "مَتْنِه" - رحمهما الله تعالى - وهو الرَّاجح، وأشار إليه "الخَرَّاز" بقوله:

وَإِنْ تَقِفْ بِأَلِفٍ فِي النَّصْبِ = هُمَا عَلَيْهِ فِي أَصَحِّ الكُتْبِ
وكذلك اختيار أبي داود في "أصول الضَّبْط"، قال: "والذي أَسْتَحْسِن منها وأختاره، أن تُجعل النقطتان - أي التنوين - معًا على الألف"، واختاره كذلك أبو محمد اليَزِيدِيّ - رَحِمه الله تعالى - وفيه قال: "ولكنني أنقط على الألف؛ لأنِّي إذا وقفتُ، قُلْت: عَلِيما، فصار ألفًا على الكتاب"؛ أي الكتابة، وسار على هذا الوجه تنقيط أهل الكوفة والبصرة، والمغاربة.
أما بالنِّسبة للحرف المُشَدَّد، فإن التَّشديد يُرْسَم على الحرف المُشَدَّد نفسِه عاريًا منَ التنوين، وصورته هكذا: نَبِيّاً، عَلِيّاً.
توجيه هذا الرَّسم:
وَوَجْهُه أنَّه لَمَّا تَقَرَّرتْ مُلازَمة التنوين للحركة، بحيث لا يفترقان، وكان الأَلِف عَلامة التنوين في الوقف، استدعى كون علامة التنوين منَ الحَرَكَتينِ عليه، إذ هي علامَة الوَصْل، وهو علامة الوَقْف، والحَرْف يستدعِي كَوْن حركته فوقه، والفرض أنَّ الحركة والتنوين متلازمان، فلم يكن بدٌّ مِن تَعْرية أحدهما، وجَعْل الحَرَكتينِ على الآخر، فاختير جعلهما على الأَلِف؛ محافظةً عليه؛ ولئلاَّ يتوهم فيه الزِّيادة، إذ لا وجود له في الوصل، وتعرية الحرف المُحَرَّك لا يتوهم معها سوى احتمال كونه ساكنًا، وذلك يندفع بالتَّنوين، إذِ الجمع بين الساكنين مُمْتَنعٌ.
قال الدَّاني - رحمه الله تعالى - في "المحكم": "والألف المرسومة بعد الحرف المنفرد بالنُّقْطَتَيْن - أي التنوين - تخلو منَ المعنى الذي لأجل تأديته رُسِمَت، فيبطل الرَّسم بذلك".

* * * * *
أما بالنِّسبة لما كُتِب في الخط ياءً، ووقف عليه بالتنوين: مثل: هُدى، مُفْتَرى، أَذى، مُصَفى، فإن التنوين يكون على الياء، كما جعلناها على الألف في الرسم السابق، ولا تلحق هنا ألف؛ لكون النقط مَبْنيًّا على الوصل، ولا وجود لها فيه لوجود التنوين، إذ جمع الساكنين ممتنع، ومثاله كما قدمنا: هدى، مفترى، أذى، وصورته في الرسم هكذا: هُدَىً، مُفْتَرَىً، أَذَىً، مُصَفّىً، وقد سار على هذا الرسم أهل البصرة والكوفة، والمغاربة.
وقد حَصَر علماء الرَّسم هذه الكلمات في خمسة عشر لَفْظًا، وجُمِعَت في قول القائل:

أَذًى هُدًى غُزًّى ضُحًى مُصَلَّى = فَتًى سُوًى عَمًى قُرًى وَمَوْلَى
                                       مَثْوًى وَمُفْتَرًى مُصَفًّى وَسُدَى = كَذَا مُسَمًّى كَمَّلَتْ ذَا العَدَدَا
أمَّا الوجه الثاني في الضَّبط:
وهو أن تجعلَ الحَرَكتينِ على الحرف المُحَرَّك، الذي قبل موضع التنوين، ومثاله: عَلِيمًا، حَكِيمًا، سواء أكان ذلك في موضع التنوين الذي آخره ألف ثابتة - أي ما دَلَّ عليه منطوق الكلام - نحو: عَلِيمًا، حَكِيمًا، غَفُورًا، رَحِيمًا، أم في الاسم المنتهي بِيَاء، نحو: هُدًى، مُفْتَرًى، أَذًى.
وقد أشار العَلاَّمَة الخَرَّاز إلى هذا الوجه في "متنه" قائلاً:

وَقِيلَ فِي الحَرْفِ الَّذِي مِنْ قَبْلُ = حَسْبَمَا اليَوْمَ عَلَيْهِ الشَّكْلُ
أما بالنِّسبة للحرف المُشَدَّد، فإنَّ التَّشديد يُرْسَم على الحرف المُشَدد نفسه وفوقه التنوين، وصورته هكذا: نَبِيًّا، عَلِيًّا، مُصَفًّى.
وهذا مذهب الخليل بن أحمد، وسِيبويه - رحمهما الله تعالى - وأشار الدَّاني في "المحكم" إلى أنَّ هذا القَوْل يُنْسَب كذلك إلى النُّحاة، وحكاه ابن المنادي عنِ الخليل، قال: "عَلِيمًا، حَكِيمًا، بِنُقْطَتَيْن فوق الميم...، وقال: لا أنقط على الألف؛ لأنَّ التنوينَ يقعُ على الميمِ نفسها". 
توجيه هذا الرسم:
ووجهه أنَّ الحرفَ المُحَرَّك يَسْتدعي حركته لِمُلازمتها له، فَلَزِمَ تبعيَّة علامة التَّنوين لها، إذ لا يفترقان، ورجح عندهم الحرف المُحَرَّك جَرْيًا على الأصل، وهو بناء النقط - التنوين - على الوَصْل، والتمسك بالأصل ما أولى، وهو ما أشار إليه الناظم "الخراز" - رحمه الله تعالى - بقوله: "حَسْبَمَا اليَوْمَ عَلَيْهِ الشَّكْلُ".

----------


## أبو إلياس الرافعي

للبحث بقيةٌ - إن شاء الله.

----------


## صالح الجسار

*شكر الله لك يا أبا إلياس فأنت بين الفينة والفينة تُتحفنا بفوائد وفرائد*.

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

بارك الله فيك أخي الحبيب
في انتظار بقية البحث وفقك الله تعالى ورضي عنك

----------


## أبو إلياس الرافعي

بارك الله فيكم إخواني الفضلاء، والعلم رحم بين أهله ورحم الله امرأ أهدى إلي عيوبي، فلو وجد أحدكم شيئا فلينبهني، فالمرء مرآة أخيه، وجزاكم الله خيرًا.

----------


## أبو إلياس الرافعي

في المسألة قولان آخران:
أحدهما: أن تجعل الحركة على حرفها الذي يستدعيها، وعلامة التنوين على ما يستدعيها، وهو الألف، أو ما يقوم مقامه، وصورته هكذا: عَلِيمَاَ، هُدَىَ.
وهذا الوجه مردود؛ لأن بين الحركة والتنوين - كما قال الدَّاني في "المحكم" - ارتباط، وملازمة، واتصال، واشتراك، في الحذف والإثبات، فلا يمكن تفريق أحدهما عن الأخرى.
والآخر: جَعْل حركة الحرف عليه لاستدعائه إياها، ثم تعاد مع التنوين لتلازمهما، فتجعلان على المستدعي للتنوين، وصورته هكذا: عَلِيمَاً، هُدَىً.
وهذا الوجه مَرْدودٌ كذلك؛ لأنه - كما قال الدَّاني في "المحكم" - لا يجوز أن يُحَرَّكَ حرف بِحَرَكتينِ، وأن تجمعا له، ويدل بهما عليه، ففي هذا خروجٌ عن فِعْل السَّلَف، وعدول به عنِ استعمال الخَلَف.
وردهما الدَّاني في "المحكم"، فقال: "وذَهَبَ إلى هذينِ المَذْهبينِ قَوْمٌ مِن مُتَأَخِّرِي النِّقاط، لا إمام لَهُم فيما عَلِمْناه".
وضعفهما أبو داود  في "أصول الضبط"، فقال: "وهذان الوجهان أضعف الوجوه".
وردهما الجعبري في "جميلة أرباب المراصد"، فقال: "فإن أبدل منه ألفًا، جعلت الخَطَّيْنِ – التنوين - فوقه، لا عليهما توزيعًا، خلافًا لِمُدعيه".
انتهى بفضل الله تعالى البحث، أسأل الله القبول والتوفيق، والله أعلم

----------


## أبو إلياس الرافعي

بارك الله فيكم إخواني الفضلاء، والعلم رحم بين أهله ورحم الله امرأ أهدى إلي عيوبي، فلو وجد أحدكم شيئا فلينبهني، فالمرء مرآة أخيه، وجزاكم الله خيرًا.

----------


## الساري

جزيت خيرا يا أبا إلياس على الفوائد

ولئن خرجنا عن رسم المصحف إلى كتابتنا العادية
فمع أني لا باع لي بهذي الأمور , فإني أطمئن لوضع التنوين على ما قبل الألف , سواء الممدودة أي ما ترسم ألفًا نحو : (كتابًا ) أو المقصورة أي ما ترسم ياءً نحو ( فتًى )
ذلك لسببين
الأول : كون الأف ساكنة فكيف نضع عليها التنوين
الثاني : أننا نحذف هذه الأف رسما لتحسين الإملاء في نحو ( مساءً فنضع التنوين على الحرف المفتوح قبلها , ولو كان لوجود الألف قيمة مهمة في كونها كرسيا نضع عليه التنوين لما حذفناها لمجرد تحسين الإملاء وهو غرض ثانوي بظني .

----------

